# DIY Juice Group Buy (JHB)



## darryn.britton (1/2/19)

So I'm putting together my monthly concentrate buy and decided, just for fun, to just add all the concentrates for recipes I've been wanting to put try for a while. The bill is pretty heavy and I'm in 2 minds about hitting that pay button 

I got hit by a notion... what if I found other vapers who've wanted to do the same but have been worried about being stuck with leftover concentrates they don't like or don't want to go through the huge purchase and end up with a juice they don't like. In essence, you want to try a juice without having to buy numerous concentrates that may not work in any other juice.

My thinking is to find a bunch of vapers with similar tastes who are keen to buy in and then pick 4-5 really good recipes and group buy the concentrates. That way you pay, say, R200 (or whatever the split is) a month and end up with 4-5 really good juices, without having to lay out for the entire order yourself.

Recipes can be suggested, discussed and voted on to determine what gets made. Leftover concentrates can be distributed, donated or used in future recipes.

I'm happy to do the actual mixing and packaging if nobody else wants to? We then organise a meetup where everyone gets their juice and we have a good pint and vape tryout 

The only downside I foresee if that you end up with juices that aren't to your taste or that you don't actually like because everyone else voted for them?

Anyways, that's my idea. Anybody interested in trying it out? 
If so, please post interest in this thread and list some popular/tried&tested recipes you'd want to try out or receive and I'll compile a list of interested parties as well as recipes to vote on?

So, as an example, I've wanted to put together the following recipes. To buy all the concentrates would be crazy and quite a few of them have specialized ingredients I'd probably not be able to reuse and if the juice isn't to my liking I'd be stuck with wasted concentrates 

*Mayan Milk*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart (can't find HS Chocolate Cream though)
or
*Golden Ticket*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/70262#golden_ticket_remix_v6_by_enyawreklaw

*Buttermilk Pie*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/101062#buttermilk_pie_by_silky

*Camp Tigerclaw*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/127046#camp_tigerclaw_by_concreteriver

*007 Cola*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/121307

*Cardinal*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962

*Morning Glory*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671#morning_glory_by_ruderudi

*MoG's Milk*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32469

*Lychus Pyrus*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/125525#lychus_pyrus_by_deetzz

*Kawayan*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/53071

*BaMangoMi*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2448418/BaMangoMi

*Pink Cloud*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/105262#pink_cloud_by_statch

*Zeppola Crunch*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1219324/Zeppola crunch

*Goofy's Juice*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice

*Boss Reserve*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/76822#boss_reserve_clone_remixmonth_by_folkart

*Cactus Tropical*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1194285/Cactus Tropical

*Flow*
https://diyordievaping.com/2018/04/03/aqua-e-liquid-flow-diyordie-clone/

*Looped*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84967#looped_looper_clone_remix_by_folkart

*Timebomb*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/14036#timebomb_by_dazcole

*Peach Yogurt*
https://valleyvapour.co.za/peach-yogurt-by-fresh03/

*Frosted Flakes*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted Flakes by Shroomy

Simply Tabacco
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1529866/Simply tobacco

*Best Damn Pink Lemonade*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3427#best_damn_pink_lemonade_by_vurve (LA Lemonade is difficult to get hold of though it seems)

*Blue Raspberry Lemonade*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2069153

*Prickly Victory*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/2/19)

There is a reliable company that already offers something to this effect.
https://thegguys.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (1/2/19)

check out The Good Guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton (1/2/19)

Thanks for the heads-up! Checked out the site and it looks like the samples offering is offline at the moment? Will keep an eye on it as it seems like an awesome offering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (1/2/19)

@darryn.britton great idea bud and from your proposed list I already see two juices I wanted to mix but didn't want to go through the buying of the concentrates:

1. Cardinal: heard how awesome it was but didn't want to cos those concentrates are expensive!
2. BaMangoMi: Wasn't sure about the banana flavouring result
3. Simply Tobacco: haven't heard of this but keen to trey this one.

Those are my three should this build up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

